# Ноты F.Marrocco Cheek to Cheek



## IgorO2002 (18 Июн 2014)

Кому нужны ноты и аудио, могу выслать на почту.


----------



## VikVlDem (18 Июн 2014)

Пришлите, пожалуйста, на [email protected] Спасибо!


----------



## dar321 (18 Июн 2014)

А можно и сюда: [email protected] Заранее спасибо!


----------



## sergcv (18 Июн 2014)

Пожалуйста на [email protected], спасибо!


----------



## uri (18 Июн 2014)

можно и сюда [email protected] очень нужно!


----------



## slaveles (19 Июн 2014)

Пожалуйста на [email protected]
, спасибо!


----------



## IgorO2002 (19 Июн 2014)

ноты и музыка здесь
http://www.4shared.com/music/uMU8DMIEce/07_Cheek_to_Cheek.html

http://www.4shared.com/rar/FNOh4uvfce/Cheek_toCheek.html


----------



## A.Hoffmann (19 Июн 2014)

Игорь,со ссылкой не получается:Будте любезны на мою почту.Спасибо большое! [email protected] 
Alles Gute!

Игорь,со ссылкой не получается:Будте любезны на мою почту.Спасибо большое! [email protected] 
Alles Gute!


----------



## kep (19 Июн 2014)

IgorO2002 писал:


> ноты и музыка здесь
> http://www.4shared.com/music/uMU8DMIEce/07_Cheek_to_Cheek.html
> http://www.4shared.com/rar/FNOh4uvfce/Cheek_toCheek.html


Ссылки в этом виде не работают. Правильно так:
Музыка
Ноты в архиве
Но и в этом случае для закачки требуется регистрация


----------



## Кконстантин (19 Июн 2014)

Меньший размер:


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (19 Июн 2014)

Здесь еще меньше. И к тому же по странице на страницу. И в правильном виде.


----------

